# The Dog Whisperer



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Has anyone else seen this? I LOVE it, I absolutely adore Ceasar Milan. I wish I could keep him, no wonder dogs listen to him, I would too.









After reading Culture Clash I tended to agree with the author that dogs aren't pack oriented or have dominance issues. Since watching The Dog Whisperer I have taken a total turn in the opposite. It's so obvious what works and why. I love how he targets the issues exactly by thinking like a dog.

I'm hooked. Anybody else watch it?

The Dog Whisperer


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i wrote a thread about him a few months ago. i met him in november. it was totally awesome. i went to his dog psychology center and it was really crazy because its totally silent, and then you knock on the fence and you suddenly hear 50 dogs barking. it was a neat experience.









AND I LOVE the episode of the maltese. i have it saved on tivo.







lol


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think he's full of [email protected] That is the general consensus of the positive dog training community I "run with" as well.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 30 2005, 01:09 PM
> *I think he's full of [email protected] That is the general consensus of the positive dog training community I "run with" as well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47491*


[/QUOTE]

That's what I heard too!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i know people are skeptical about him...but you really have to see him in person. i have met with many dog trainers (around 5 different ones) and none of them had dogs that were as well-trained as cesar millan's. AND he had 50 of them at once. and they all listen to him as though he's their god.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

He was on Jay leno!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

:::gasp:::: when??


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I dont remember! LOL He sounds really smart.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope they show a rerun of the maltese one, that would be cool. What was the maltese's issue? That would have been sooooo neat to go to his place and meet him. Did you get an autograph? Too bad I'm on the opposite coast.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The ONE time I watched that show they had a maltese on it!







I can't remember the issue though. I think it was not pulling on the leash or something.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the maltese episode was sooo funny. the dog totally reminded me of sprite. the dog bites when people leave. it goes aggressive around other dogs. 

and no, i didnt get an autograph. i think that if i had one of his articles i would've. he didnt seem to open up to us till after an hour or so. it was really helpful to have my mom there because then they started speaking spanish to eachother and he got really friendly to us. and then he started telling us about Nanny 911 and he was like "its like what i do, but with children". LOL


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can't get the Nat'l Geo. channel to see Cesar Millan's show, so I did a Google search for "Dog Whisperer". There are several who train and write books and do video's on dog training that call themselve's that. I got Steve Fryer, Paul Owens, Oscar Chrisman.........all are the Dog Whisperer! Paul Owens seems to have the most books/videos, etc. at Amazon.com. So is it a 'person' or a style of training? Out of the bunch, I'll take Robert Redford as the "Horse Whisperer"!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

cesar millan is just a dog trainer. but everyone calls him "the dog whisperer" because of his connection with the animal. so i guess thats why he made a show with that name. 

it was so neat going to his center cuz we saw pit bulls, rottweilers, malamutes, and a bunch of different other breeds. there was this one rottweiler that was missing an eye.







but she was soo sweet. and there was this one pitbull with a head the size of a WATERMELON. it was HUGE! and he looked sooo scary(lots of fight scars on his face)---but he was sweet.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Heck, I'd do anything Cesar said -- he's a hotty!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh yea, Spottypoo. I'm hearing you on that one!!! LOL I just realized the other day that I was eagerly awaiting for the Dog Whisperer to come on tv, and it wasn't the dogs I was anxious to see. He is a hottie!! And his voice. *swooning on the floor*.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

You're just terrible!!! :lol:


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'll be watching oprah! i love that show


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by karenbabi_@May 4 2005, 07:49 PM
> *I think Cesar Millan aka The Dog Whisperer is going to be on Oprah next Monday 5/9!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Not to change the subject, but I love that photo in your siggy.... love the little shirt, too ... just precious!


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I love the Dog Whisperer. Who cares if he's not always on target, he's so good to look at and so easy to listen to. Mmmmm. I hope I remember to catch this show.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@May 5 2005, 01:24 AM
> *...he's so good to look at and so easy to listen to. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59938*


[/QUOTE]








Yeah, baby YEAH!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I think he's full of Hooey


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i already set it up for my tivo.







i cant wait to see oprah on monday!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> I think he's full of Hooey[/B]










Yea, but he's so darn cute, who cares?


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Well, he was on Oprah and he did seem to get Oprah and Stedman's little girl settled down. 
It was so neat. 
Oprah said her little girl would bark ferociously at strange dogs and run at them. 
Caesar brought 5 of his dogs...all kinds...and he said that Oprah's dog was sensing his 'dominance' and just stood there and calmly watched the other dogs. 
It was a little amazing to watch. 
I don't know...maybe he knows what he is doing. who knows?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i saw the show too. it was great.







thats exactly how my dogs were acting...all calm and stuff.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I saw the Oprah show too, I seriously believed she had a daughter!! I was excited when she called Sophie her daughter lol. So many people have been talking about his show on national graphic, I didnt really "get" what he was doing on Oprah, I guess I wouldnt know how to change how my dogs sense me or send differnet vibes, they know they ALWAYS get their way so its a lost cause


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

I saw the Oprah show too, but am still undecided on whether he is truly a dog- training genius, or Oprah & Stedman just spoiled Sophie too much!

One good behavior day does not cut it for me. I would like to know if Sophie has cotinued her old habits, or if he trained Oprah & Stedman to act differently around Sophie so that she behaves.









I guess only time will tell. And my guess is there will not be an update......


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I know a lot of people don't feel his methods are the best, and as an advocate of operant conditioning myself I know force is not necessary to train a dog, however I have watched his show and I do think some of what he says is valuable. I think his basic message to dog owners, which is exercise-discipline-affection (in that order), makes sense when it comes to raising a dog. I don't agree with using force to train an animal or using force to assert dominance and gain an animals submission, but oftentimes in his show he doesn't have to use force at all. His attitude and body language are often enough. I have, however, seen him use a prong collar on particularly difficult subjects and I have seen him make an animal lay on his side in a very submissive posture after the dog attacked one of his personal dogs. 
I feel it is wise to garner as much information as is possible from as many sources as are available when learning new things, which is why I enojy learning about different aspects of training. I don't have to agree with everything he teaches, but if I can take even just one positive thing away from watching him, then I think it is worth my time!


----------



## Susan Q (Dec 18, 2004)

We asked our vet about puppy training recomendations and he suggested a personal trainer and gave us a reputable name. I checked him out, his results and the price, for a one hour session once a week in our home vs. the pet store. The Trainer was no question better. We have had 3 classes and all I can say is you'll love your dog even more b/c Quinn (Poser) showed us how smart he is and how much I needed to learn and PRACTISE! The other secret was the Collar. "Paul" told us that mother dogs put their mouth around their puppies mouths when they get to loud or nippy and gently rock them. Then they learn to stop. This collar follows that principal. It has to be adjusted by a professional but hugs the dog's mussle right below the eyes and clips behind the neck. This gentle lead keeps the dog looking to you for his lead rather than where he wants to go. I only use it for practise and training (15min) then it's fun time. Quinn's behavior has done a 360 no barking, he heels sits stays and down with me and I feel so proud!


----------

